# Try and tell me this isn't beautiful plumbing art



## WashingtonPlung (Jul 25, 2016)

Think I really nailed this repair. But tell me if you can find anything wrong with it.:no:


----------



## MECH-MAN (Feb 11, 2017)

nice neat work, almost like it has not been glued, well done. where did you get that badass cap for the AAV


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Being drunk is no excuse.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I don't like the santee on its side going into the wall I'd prefer a tee. I do like the way you trapped the aav and had a custom cap made for it.


----------



## Oorgnid (Apr 5, 2016)

I really like the usage of shark bites.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> I don't like the santee on its side going into the wall I'd prefer a tee. I do like the way you trapped the aav and had a custom cap made for it.


I agree. "It really ties the" cabinet "together ".


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

How ... what ... why ... oh nevermind.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

It must have taken him or her a long time to dream that one up.


----------



## WashingtonPlung (Jul 25, 2016)

Imagine how many trips to the hardware this homeowner took to complete this.


----------



## Oorgnid (Apr 5, 2016)

I look at this and think "Job security" but then I think about how they are probably very proud of how it looks and works and most likely do their friends plumbing tasks.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

I used to have night terrors like this.......................


----------



## CT-18 (Jun 27, 2016)

What country is that in.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Those thin fittings look like the ones that the central vacuum system installer uses. It's different I.D. and O.D. fittings and pipe, a little smaller than 1 1/2" pvc.


----------



## HonestPlumb (Jan 25, 2015)

Oorgnid said:


> I look at this and think "Job security" but then I think about how they are probably very proud of how it looks and works and most likely do their friends plumbing tasks.


Agreed !! Can you imagine the jobs this person "has" done at neighbor's houses. "Thanks for fixing that drip from that thing on top of my water heater for me. That plug worked great !!"


----------



## Oorgnid (Apr 5, 2016)

My favorite home owner fix for leaks is a whole roll of electrical tape.


----------



## hanzkunzel (Feb 24, 2017)

The sad reality that the attempted repair costs as much as calling a plumber out in the first place.


----------

